# 100% Thinning With Pentrol



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

50% would be equal parts penetrol/ paint- 100% is all penetrol.

No matter what you used, this would be wrong. 
There is NO reason to use terp BTW. None. It is ancient history.


I think you put it wrong.
And what were you spraying with all penetrol?


----------



## slowdry (Apr 28, 2012)

*O.k. / 35-50%*

Thanks for the reply.

O.K., probably 45% Penterol, 55% Benjamin Moore Fresh Start Primer (oil-based) was more like it.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

What were you thinking?
10% makes it like water...
Put a fan on it and see what happens.


----------



## slowdry (Apr 28, 2012)

*Sprayer Instructions...*

The instructions for the Wagner Sprayer I was using suggested thinning unti the paint flowed out of the test cup in 30-45 seconds for oil-based primer. I just kept adding Penetrol untl it got there.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

What were you spraying?
Have you ever sprayed?
Did you use the Wagner "spit- o matic" sprayer?

Sometimes spraying by someone who hasn't had any instruction on how to is not a pretty thing... just saying..
But on a positive note- when the pene does dry you'll have a sealed surface ready for whatever.


----------



## slowdry (Apr 28, 2012)

*Dry...eventually*

Thanks. You're suggesting it will dry. Eventually.

I was spraying a couple of cabinet doors with Benjamin Moore Fresh Start Primer. Will follow with 2 coats of Benjamin Moore High Gloss impervo 2 weeks from now when this stuff dries.

Yeah, I've had reasonable luck with this Wagner Control Spray. Yes, it does spit. Not a bad finish but not exactly great. Sort of an orange peel texture but not badas opposed to what I know i'll look like brushed (by me).

Thanks again.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

what i would do. that is if you still can is wipe off the primer with a rag with some paint thinner . i cant see any integrity that would be left in the primer coat, could possibly have bonding issues. its your foundation coat it has to be right imho


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

slowdry said:


> The instructions for the Wagner Sprayer I was using suggested thinning unti the paint flowed out of the test cup in 30-45 seconds for oil-based primer. I just kept adding Penetrol untl it got there.


Wagner Control Spray - that's the little Wagner HVLP. A little late now, but for future reference. For oil base products, I tend to ignore the little viscosity cup and just add thinner and test until I get a spray that resembles one from a rattle can. I add one capful of thinner at a time. Usually only takes about one capful. I have never used Penetrol so I don't know how it affects viscosity. I've used Floetrol a lot on latex paints and it seems to have less effect on viscosity than an equal amount of water does on those.


----------

